# Flechten auf Gehwegplatten



## rut49 (10. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Gartenfreunde,
auf meinen Gehwegplatten machen sich kreisrunde Flechten "breit", die sich rasant vermehren und inzwischen auch schon das Verbundpflaster  im Eingangsbereich erreicht haben. Wer von euch kennt einen Trick, wie ich diese loswerde? 
LG Regina


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Darius,
machst Du es selbst mit Hochdruckreiniger?
Wir haben das gleiche Problem ... und Hochdruckreiniger hat hier nix gebracht


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo Regina, 

ich würds sehen warum die da wachsen - ich schätze mal zu feucht oder zu schattig. 
Entweder ist das Gefälle nicht eingehalten, oder der Bereich ist total beschattet und trocknet nach Regen nicht gut ab. 
Dann für Gefälle sorgen oder ggf. andere Gewächse zurückschneiden, sonst befürchte ich kommt das immer wieder. 

Dann kannst Du mit Hochdruckreiniger und Terrassenvorsatz das ganze mit möglichst heissem Wasser reinigen und anschliessend die Steine mit einem Imprägniermittel oder ähnlichem versiegeln.

Ich denke, das bei Euch Feuchtigkeit, und ein poröser Stein zusammenkommt und das ist nicht sehr gut. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Also bei uns haut der Hochdruckreiniger alles weg ohen Probleme...
Wir nutzen dazu einen Aufsatz der ich sag mal kreisförmig das Wasser herrauspresst.
Wuzzel wobei zumindest bei uns Flechten etc. auch da kommen wo es trocken ist.
Ich denke, dass kann man nicht so direkt sagen könnte aber aufjedenfall ein Grund sein.


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

In schattigeren Bereichen (Nordseite) bzw. feuchteren Bereichen (nähe Regentonnen) wachsen bei mir auch so Flechten auf Betonpflaster sowie Porphyrplatten. Mit einem kleineren Hochdruckreiniger mit max. 130 Bar rum geht da wenig weg. Mit der kreiselnden Dreckfräße hab ich es noch nicht probiert - ich will mir ja auch mein Pflaster nicht lockern.

Ich weis aber das es Mittel gibt um das ganze "einzuweichen" und anschließend lässt sich das relativ einfach wegwaschen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo Pyro,

so, wie Darius sagt klappt das ganz gut. Aber der Drehrumbum muiß sein. Mit einem Strahl alleine passiert recht wenig, außer man hat die Zeit alle in 2 cm breiten Streifen zu reinigen. 
Der Terassenreiniger geht wirklich sehr gut. 
Als für den Hochdruckreiniger gekauft haben, habe ich erstmal 20 Jahre Dreck runtergeputzt. Wenn man das erledigt hat, ist es eine kleinere Aufgabe, da immer mal drüberzupusten. 

Beim 1. Reinigen hast Du recht, da man jeden Stein recht intensiv bearbeiten muß spült es die Fugen frei. Da kann man aber mit Sand drüberfegen. 

Nervig istaber, das es zum Teil losen Beton aus Verfugungen spühlt. Das hat man nie gesehen. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir ein Eimerchen Beton anrühren und diese Löcher stopfen.


----------



## Denniso (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Zur Info wer das Drehrumbumding sucht: das nennt sich "Dreckfräse"  Das sprüht so kreisförmig mit sehr viel druck!


----------



## rut49 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich freue mich, dass einige geantwortet haben, aber.........
Hochdruckreiniger: mir sagte ein Gartenbauer: nicht mit Hochdruckreiniger, aus folgendem Grund: Betonplatten usw. werden dadurch noch poröser. Folge __ Moos, Grünbelag usw. haben dann noch eine bessere Angriffsfläche. Leuchtet mir irgendwie ein.
Feucht, trocken, Schatten, Sonne, das ist der Flechte egal, sie breitet sich überall aus.

Heute bin ich bei unserer LHG gewesen, dort bekam ich eine klare Antwort:
da ist nix zu machen, aber sie sollten  sich freuen, denn diese Flechten sind ein Zeichen von sehr guter Luft.

Ist für mich kein Trost, denn die blöden Dinger sehen häßlich aus und regen mich auf.

Vielleicht hat doch irgendeiner ´nen "heißen" Tipp

:cuRegina


----------



## Denniso (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du mit Hochdruckreiniger und Terrassenvorsatz das ganze mit möglichst heissem Wasser reinigen und anschliessend die Steine mit einem Imprägniermittel oder ähnlichem versiegeln



Ich denke wenn du es versiegelst wäre der Poröse Stein nicht mehr das problem


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Tendenziell bin ich auch gegen den Einsatz von Hochdruckreinigern, aber wie Dennis schon richtig schreibtwird der Stein ja anschliessend noch behandelt. 
Mit Terrassenvorsatz war uebrigens diese Dreckfräse gemeint, wobei "Drehrumbumding" viel schöner klingt. 

Also Super gute Luft im Lipperland  
Da freu ich mich mit Dir, denn das liegt ja gleich um die Ecke. 
Hier isses auch noch gut, aber gerad so schecht das die Flechten nicht mehr wachsen *g*

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## nicki (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo,

schon mal mit Essigreiniger probiert? Grünbelag bekommt man auch gut damit ab.


LG Ingrid


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Also, dass der Beton porös wird kann ich bisher nicht feststellen.
Und ich weis ja nicht aber einmal im Halbjahr maximal hochdruckreinigen und gut ist würde ich persönlich vorziehen als da ewig mit irgendwas rumschrubben...


----------



## Limnos (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hi

Ich finde es schade, dass man Flechten als etwas ansieht, das man/frau beseitigen sollte! Mal abgesehen davon, dass zumindest bestimmte Flechten ein Indikator für gute Luft und gute Umweltbedingungen sind, tun sie keinem etwas. Sie zerstören weder den Stein, noch stolpert man darüber, noch rutscht man darauf aus. Sie verdienen eigentlich Bewunderung, dass sie sich unter Trockenheit, Hitze, Kälte, Getretenwerden  auf einer so kargen Unterlage behaupten können. Sie gehören zu den Pionieren, die das Leben auf dem Lande für Tier und Pflanze erst ermöglicht haben. Die in ihnen enthaltenen Algen liefern auch Sauerstoff. Irland- oder Bretagneurlauber finden sie romantisch, wenn sie dort Felsen, Hauswände und Dächer besiedeln, aber zuhause will man ihnen mit allen Mitteln den Garaus machen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Darius, doch stimmt, alte Platten werden porös, da man dort die obere angegangene Betonsicht abträgt.
Bei neuen Platten gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme, nur sollte man es nicht übertreiben. 

Es ist so, wie ich gesagt habe, wenn man das 1. mal seit xxx Jahren macht, braucht alles eine Intensivbehandlung und die geht aufs Material. 
Wenn mann das ganze wiederholt, braucht man nur noch fix drüberdüsen, da das Ganze nicht so festgebacken ist.

Achso, Plaste sollte man damit auch nicht bearbeiten. Ich bin über einen alten Gartentisch (Plaste) drübergedüßt, der hat jetzt eine Struktur, so dass Glässer bis zu einem Neigungswinkel von 45% nicht rutschen...
Macht man also Kaputt mit der Dreckfräse. 

@Wolfgang, Auch die Algen im Teich sind sehr wichtig, zumal sie ja unsere Ganze Atmosphäre mit Sauerstoff gefüllt haben. (Fleißig fleißig die kleinen ungeliebten Algen)
Mein, einen Weg oder Terrasse Algenfrei halten ist schon OK.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## rut49 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo Wuzzel,

wir können gerne unsere Luft und eure etwas vermischen, kannst gerne ein paar Flechten haben.
Hallo Wolfgang,
ich hab´ nicht generell etwas gegen Flechten, auf Ästen finde ich sie sogar sehr hübsch. Im Eingangsbereich allerdings kann ich mich nicht daran gewöhnen.

Essigreiniger werde ich mal testen, der ist ja harmlos. Einen Versuch ist´s allemal wert.

:cuRegina


----------



## pema (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

@ Wolfgang:
ich habe es beim Lesen gedacht...und du hast es geschrieben

petra


----------



## nicki (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Terrasse frühlingsfein machen

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/nordmagazin/gartentipps255.html


----------



## Kuton (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Flechten auf Gehwegplatten*

Hallo,

Mit dem "Drehrumbrummding" oder "Heb hoch und fliegt von alleine im Kreis dreh ding" geht bei mir alles weg.

Vor allem nicht nur die Flechten, sondern auch der "schwarzgraualtaussehbelag"


Ok, Beschädigen der Oberfläche ....

Naja, bei mir war alles 40 Jahre alt und sah plötzlich wieder blendend aus.

Wenn die Schläuche und Kabel nicht wären .. ich würd nur noch "Megapowerwasserpistolieren"

Und ja ... bitte bei Pflasterflächen gleich wieder Sand drüber.

Aber Achtung wen ihr grad Kiddies habt, die Fahrad fahren lernen.
In den Kurven ist der Sand dann eher kontraproduktiv

:smoki


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich hol' mal ein altes Thema wieder hoch. Vielleicht gibt's ja inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse.
Ich denke mal, daß es Flechten sind, (Bild), die ich im Eingangsbereich nicht so schön finde.
Wie werde ich sie wieder los?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (28. März 2014)

Hi

Ich verstehe, ehrlich gesagt, nicht warum man Flechten und Moosen diese Feindschaft entgegenbringt. Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass sie eigentlich Bewunderung dafür verdienen, unter welch widrigen Lebensumständen sie sich behaupten, so richten sie auch keinerlei Schaden an. Man sollte eigentlich froh sein, dass die Luft noch so gut ist, dass bestimmte Flechten gedeihen. (viele Arten sind Anzeigerpflanzen für die Luftgüte) Ich meine, man sollte ihnen optische Toleranz entgegenbringen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2014)

Goldkäferchen, 
die Flecken, die Du in weiß hast, hab ich in schwarz ! 
Unverwüstbar und unkaputtbar . Auch nicht mit Hochdruckreiniger zu entfernen.


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2014)

Servus Goldkäferchen

Sieht das in deinen Augen wirklich so schrecklich aus ?

Ich habe mir extra Wegsteine "antik" gekauft weil mir das alt aussehende Pflaster sehr gut gefällt.
Ich habe es mit __ Moos in den Fugen noch schneller alt aussehen lassen und Flechten wachsen mittlerweile auch darauf.

Ich möchte mich da gerne Wolfgang anschliessen, warum muß alles so klinisch rein aussehen. Flechten wie auch Moos ist doch Natur pur.

Ok, ist sicher geschmacksache und nicht jeder will so einen alt aussehenden natürlichen Weg.

Mein Weg ums Haus


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Ich möchte Dich mal auf Kupfersulfat aufmerksam machen. Selber habe ich es noch nicht angewandt. Ich weiß aber von Dächer die eine Schornsteineinfassung aus Kupfer besitzen haben in der Breite des Schornstein's keine Algen oder Moose aufzuweisen.
Bestimmt gibt es im gärtnerischen Sektor auch Spritzmittel gegen Baumflechten.
Am besten Du checkt's mal alles durch.

mfg Ron!


----------



## haematit (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallöchen,   also bei mir bilden sich jetzt zum ersten Mal seit 15 Jahren Flechten auf Polygonalporphyrplatten und zwar auf der Terasse und das Ominöse ist, dass im Bereich unter dem zum Teil darüberliegenden Balkon keine sind. Strenge akurate Abgrenzung... also ob auf dem (letztes Jahr sanierten) Balkon eine Substanz herunter läuft die das Flechtenwachstum entstehen lässt !???? Habe den Balkon nach Fertigstellung bzw. Sanierung imprägniert mit (vermutlichen) Silikaten. Kennt hier jemand ein Zusammenhang? Oder liegts an Moossporen aus einem selsbtgebastelten Mooskranz?

viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallo  Uwe, 

du lieferst doch schon selbst die Erklärung. 
Da wo sich Feuchtigkeit länger hält bzw wo sie öfter hin kommt wachsen Mose und Flechten schneller. Im Handel gibt es unzählige Grünbelags Endferner, diese entfernen zwar sind aber teilweise nicht unbedingt gut für die Umwelt. Dauerhaft  helfen sie auch nicht, so dass man die Anwendung immer wiederholen muss. 
Am effektivsten hilft schnelles abtrocknen. 

LG René


----------



## haematit (22. Feb. 2015)

Hi Rene, 

ja aber wieso plötzlich jetzt nach 15 Jahren und vorher nie? Wenns regnet wird fast alles nass auf der Terasse  aber die Flechtenfreie Zone bildet jetzt quasi den Flächenumriss des darüberliegenden Balkons...... ??

LG Uwe


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2015)

Tja Uwe, warum so plötzlich,  dass ist eine gute Frage. 
Evtl. Hat sich in den 15 Jahren etwas verändert? 
Der Balkon ist erst nachträglich gebaut worden? 
Die Terrasse ist jetzt stärker beschattet,  Zugluft wird durch eine neue Wand abgehalten? ??
Wie ist die Terrasse gebaut,  auf einer Drinageschicht und diese wurde durch Baumaßnahmen gestört,  so das eingedrungenes Wasser nicht mehr so gut weg kann???

Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten,  die man ohne die genauen Vorort Kenntnisse nicht eingrenzen kann. 

LG René


----------



## samorai (22. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Uwe!
Ist bei Deiner Sanierung Kupfer im Spiel? Kupfer- Ionen oder Salze könnten den Flechten zusetzen, Licht natürlich auch .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## rut49 (23. Feb. 2015)

Hallo an alle,
Es freut mich, daß mein "alter" Beitrag mal wieder rausgekramt wurde.
"Anfreunden" kann ich mich mit den Flechten ganz und gar nicht, aber ich muß damit leben.
Es gibt bis jetzt kein Mittel dagegen, Selbstversuche sind gescheitert und selbst die Gartenfachleute sagen, daß noch nichts auf dem Markt ist. Vor allen Dingen ärgert es mich, daß die Flchten einen unbändigen Willen haben sich zu vermehren
LG Regina


----------



## haematit (23. Feb. 2015)

]Hallo Uwe!
Ist bei Deiner Sanierung Kupfer im Spiel? Kupfer- Ionen oder Salze könnten den Flechten zusetzen, Licht natürlich auch .

Gruß Ron![/QUOTE]


Hi Ron, 

nee Kupfer ist nirgends im Spiel aber ich habe in meiner "Giftküche" noch Kupfersulfatpulver, ich glaube da werde ich mir mal ne Lösung machen und meine Terasse damit regelmässig besprühen... mal schaun was passiert..... ;-)


----------

